
Google’s Python Lessons are Awesome - hartleybrody
http://blog.hartleybrody.com/2012/01/google-python/
======
sumukh1
Readability PDF: <http://sumukh.me/GFM5+>

Site seems to be down (PDF posted above) but the link to the lessons is a good
link to keep handy.

Link to class: [http://code.google.com/edu/languages/google-python-
class/int...](http://code.google.com/edu/languages/google-python-
class/introduction.html) Link to video 1:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKTZoB2Vjuk>

~~~
hartleybrody
Ahh, thanks so much for grabbing a cached PDF! I wasn't expecting to make the
front page of HN and yes, my server went down. Great lesson in scalability!

------
quink
[http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=http%3a%2f%2fblog.hartleybr...](http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=http%3a%2f%2fblog.hartleybrody.com%2f2012%2f01%2fgoogle-
python%2f&d=141132379545&mkt=en-AU&setlang=en-AU&w=27b9f9e4,55925895)

------
rplnt
That's how I started with python. Even year after that I sometimes went to
that site for reference for some specific things I knew I'd find there. If
someone knows how to program this is the resource I recommend for starting
with python. It's easy, it's short, it's entertaining (some of the tasks) and
it gives pretty nice overview.

------
Trufa
These videos were my first "Aha!" with programming, I loved them!

I've shared it with many who were starting to program and they have proved to
be very helpful in understanding, not only python but some of the basics of
programming and what can be done with it.

------
laconian
Awesome for switching between languages, but not so good for absolute
beginners. I forwarded this to a PhD biologist friend who wants to learn the
basics of programming (to possibly apply to the bioinformatics field), and she
said "...what?!"

------
denzil_correa
I receive a _Website Offline, No Cached Version Available_ error.

~~~
Natsu
The article is very short. It just tells you that Google's Python intros are
awesome, then gives you the links below:

Lessons: [https://code.google.com/edu/languages/google-python-
class/in...](https://code.google.com/edu/languages/google-python-
class/introduction.html)

YouTube videos: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKTZoB2Vjuk>

Downloadable puzzles: [http://code.google.com/edu/languages/google-python-
class/exe...](http://code.google.com/edu/languages/google-python-
class/exercises/basic.html)

You won't miss much if you skip the article entirely. That said, the material
it links to seems pretty good. I've been trying to learn Python lately and
working through the interpreter at first seems to be a good way to get a sense
of how Python does things. And there are some neat libraries out there. For
example, you're not much more than a "from pygr import worldbase" away from
wandering through the human (or mouse, or yeast...) genome if you want to.
That said, I still need to set up a proper vim config for Python.

~~~
GFKjunior
The same guy who teaches this course also runs the site codingbat.com. It has
a bunch of puzzles in python and java to test your chops on.

~~~
freehunter
I've been wondering this and haven't been sure who to ask. Would you say
CodingBat would be a good way to learn Python from scratch? Like, instead of
lessons, just go through their examples and learn from their solutions? Or is
it purely a "test what you know" thing?

